# The Enormously [specific]DPO Symptom Spotting Thread. All are welcome :)



## Guppy051708

*Updated @ 12DPO [Dec.15, 09]*

Welcome Ladies of Bnb!!! :flower:

I created this thread because i am such a symptom spotter! Often times i find myself looking up each symptom online according to the specific DPO. Now, i know there is an awesome thread on BnB called "The Great Thread of Early Pregnancy Symptoms" (https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/34596-big-thread-early-pregnancy-symptoms.html), however, i wanted to find more out more specifically than just the symptoms in the 2WW, i wanted to find out the symptoms that specifically occur at each DPO. 

I think this would be a great way for women, specifically in the 2WW, to see the different symptoms and when they could possibly occur on each day. So, if you are a symptom spotter like myself, or you are just interested in the *signs" feel free to read, comment, and most importantly add your own symptoms according to DPO! Also, please express if you got your :bfp: or not :thumbup:

Hope all you ladies get your :bfp: and I hope this will help you go less insane during the 2WW :wacko: 
Enjoy! :friends:

P.S. please feel free to update your post! And mark "updated on __DPO" in the title. That way those who are not entirely through their 2WW can keep posting and updating :flower:

P.S.S. I am also interest in the DPO symptoms of those who did not get their :bfp: that way us ladies have something to compare. So feel free to use all/any of your cycles :)

P.S.S.S. [and then im done, i swear :haha:] It is okay if you dont have symptoms posted for every DPO. What is important is that you list the DPO. So if you only 3 DPO symptoms than thats okay. The goal is to get as much info as possible :D

*Day of Ovulation* (CD 18 for me):

*Mood* - _emotional! [grouchy mostly]_
*Engery* - _VERY low_
*Fatigue *
*Cramping* - _VERY light, almost non-existent_
*Headache*
*Bloating*
*CM* - _Creamy (white), usual amounts_
*CP* - _Medium [opening, position, & texture]_

*1 DPO *(CD 19 for me):

*Mood* - _mood swings, irritable_
*Skin Breakout* 
*Cramping* - 
*Dizziness*
*Bloating*
*CM *- _Increased_ , _pale yellow_
*CP * - _Low [position], Firm [texture]_
*Appetite* - _Decreased_
*Constipation*
*Runny nose *- _upon waking_
*Metallic Taste* - _upon waking ("iron taste")_

*2 DPO *(CD 20 for me):

*Mood* - _Good_ 
*Energy* - _normal_
*Dizziness* 
*Skin Breakout* 
*Headache*
*Bloating*
*CM* - _Increased, very creamy_
*CP* - _Low [position], Firm [texture], Closed [opening]_
*Appetite* - _Increased_
*Cramping* - _VERY light, more like poking & burning sensations_

*3DPO *(CD 21 for me):

*Acid Reflux* 
*Energy* - VERY Low
*Fatigue* - VERY tired, drained, worn-out 
*Cramping *- light "pinching" & burning sensation (uterus & belly button area)
*Dizziness*
*Gassy*
*Runny nose*
*Constipation*
*Skin Breakout* - _VERY bad_
*CM* - _VERY creamy/Pale yellow, Increased - more than ever this cycle (even some in undies LOL)_
*CP* - _Low [position], Firm [texture], Closed [opening]_

*4DPO* (CD 22 for me):

*Energy* - _Low_
*Mood* - _Apathetic _
*Fatigue* - _Increased_
*Vivid dreams*
*Constipation*
*Cramping* - _light "tugging" & "pulling" sensation (uterus)_
*Skin Breakout* -_VERY bad_
*CM* - _VERY creamy/Pale yellow, Increased, VERY Globy _
*CP* -_ High [position], Closed [opening], Medium [texture]_
*Sore Throat* - _around mid-night than went away _

*5DPO* (CD 23 for me):

*Energy* -_ VERY Low_
*Fatigue *- _more than any other DPO this cycle_
*Dizziness *- _more like light headed_
*Runny Nose* - _upon waking, mid-morning (both went away quickly)_
*CM* - _VERY clumpy, snot-like, Creamy pale yellow, Decreased [but still a lot, less compared to yesterday]_
*CP* - _Low [position], Firm [texture], Closed [opening]_
*Skin Breakout
Gassy
Bloated
Vivid Dreams
Constipation*
*Cramping* - _VERY light, more of a "hungry feeling" only not actually hungry_
*Appetite* - _decreased _
*Sense of Smell* - _Heightened _
*Nausea * - _not a feeling of vomiting, but a very uncomfortable feeling, especially when sense of smell kicks in_
*Frequent Urination* - _Began in the evening (7:00PM)_
*Blue Vein* - _on right nipple (out of the ordinary for me)_

*6DPO *(CD 24 for me):

*Energy* - _Low_
*Nausea* - _only upon waking then went away,_
*Metallic Taste* - _ iron like, had upon waking, went away, then came back_
*Skin Breakout* - _still bad but seems to be healing_
*CP* - Medium [position], Closed [opening], Firm [texture]
*CM* - _Globy, snot like, pale yellow CM, "Creamy"_
*Fatigue* - _took nap for two hours (3-5PM)_
*Vivid Dreams* - _Intense dreaming/nightmare activity, more than any other day this cycle, multiple dreams_
*BBT *- _Increased, highest its been _
*Gassy*
*Frequent Urination* -_ began around noon, increased in frequency and volume at night_
*Acid Reflux* - _not severe_ 
*Darkened Ariolas*
*Cramping* - _milder than AF but stronger than before. had spasm feeling for about 5 solid minutes (8PM)_
*Hot Flashes *- _2:30PM_
*Breast Tenderness *- _Shooting pain in left breast, only lasted about 1 minutes_
*Heightened Sense of Smell*
*Blue Vein* - _on right nipple (out of the ordinary for me)_

*7DPO* (CD 25 for me):

*Energy* - _Low_
*Fatigue*
*Cramps *- _light "stitch", not painful, more like pre AF cramps (but not as bad)_
*Metallic Taste* - _5:30PM_
*CM* - _Increased (since yesterday), clumpy, creamy, very pale yellow_
*CP* - _Medium (position), Medium (Firmness), Closed (opening)_
*Skin Breakout* - _though starting to clear up too_
*Constipation*
*Appetite* -_ increased since yesterday_
*Bloated* - balloon like
*Nausea* - _more queasy than anything_
*Vivid Dreams*
*Gassy*
*Blue Vein* - _on right nipple (out of the ordinary for me)_
*Darkened Ariolas*

*8DPO *(CD 26 for me):

*Fatigue *- _most extreme feeling of fatigue this cycle_
*Energy* -_ VERY low_
*Bloated* -_ i feel like a balloon_
*Diarrhea *- _sun rise, went away after 1x_
*Constipation
Gassy
Heightened Sense of Smell*
*Darkened Ariolas
Metallic Taste*
*CM *- _VERY globy/creamy, off white/pale yellow, Increased since yesterday_
*CP* - _High [position], Soft [texture], Closed [opening]_
*Acid Reflux 
Vivid Dreams
Nausea *-_ more like a queasy feeling than anything. Hunger pains, only not hungry _
*Headache* - _wee hours of the night_
*Skin Breakout *- _starting to clear up! No signs of any new breakouts _:)
*BBT* - _Decreased, Temp drop (2nd day in a row). Still above coverline though May have been due to wet hair and cold air in apartment (hopefully) _
*Blue Veins* - _on both right & left ariolas now _

*9DPO* (CD 27 for me):

*Mood*- _emotional, happy, sad, and frustrated. Very roller coaster like_
*Increased Appetite* - _woke up around 4AM starving!_
*Acne Breakout* - _no longer clearing up, in fact getting worse _:(
*Cramps* -_ got worse in the early evening, worst its been yet!_
*Bloated* - _big balloon feeling_
*Fatigue
Gassy
Acid Reflux
Vivid Dreams
Metallic Taste *- _morning_
*Nose Bleed*
*Runny Nose* - _afternoon_
*Darkened Ariolas 
Heightened Sense of Smell*
*BBT* - _Increase_
*CM *- _Increased (close to the same as yesterday though), creamy/globy, pale-yellow _
*CP *-_ Medium [position], Closed [opening], soft [texture]_
*FF Pregnancy Meter *-_ 96 points out of 100 _
*Mentally* - _not feeling pregnant today _
*HPT* - :bfn: :cry:

*10DPO *(CD 28 for me):

*Mood* - _Mood swings (mostly happy, but a few moments were emotional)_
*Energy* - _Low-Normal, but more on the Low end._
*Irritability
Skin Breakout *- _same as yesterday though, not getting better, not worse_
*Fatigue
Cramps* - _lighter than AF cramps but very noticeable! _
*Twinges* - _bubbly feelings_
*Dizziness *- _also light headed when standing up from sitting/laying down_
*Bloated* -_ feeling like a balloon_
*CM* - _VERY thick, creamy, globy, and pale yellow. Lots of it! More than ever! Very excessive!_
*CP* - _Medium [position], Soft [texture], Closed [opening]_
*Headache *- _only for a couple minutes, went away never came back_
*Tender Breast* - _the right breast had shooting pains a few times, didn't last very long though._
*Blue Veins *- _on ariolas_
*Metallic Taste *- _way too many times today! Most yet!_
*Vivid Dreams
Heightened Sense of Smell
Darkened Ariolas
Hot Flash* - _only for a couple minutes_
*FF Pregnancy Meter* - _97 points out of 100_
*BBT* - _Increase_
*HPT* - _ in the AM, VERY VERY faint positive @ 9:30P.M. SUPER hard to see. 
_

*11DPO* (CD 29 for me:)

*Mood *-_ good for once! _
*Energy *- _normal (for now)_
*Bloating* -_ finally went away...but we will see at the end of the day!_
*Fatigue* - _getting better, not as bad as in the past, but its still early yet._
*Cramps* - _more like tugging and pulling, the feeling of hunger only not_
*Skin Breakout* - *old ones clearing up, new ones appearing*
*Tender Breasts* - _shooting pain that doesnt last long, doesnt hurt to touch but does after touching, mainly in the right one_
*Darkened Ariolas*
*Blue Veins *- _on right ariola_
*Metallic Taste* - _not nearly as bad as yesterday though_
*Vivid Dreams
Acid Reflux* - _belching_
*Heightened Sense of Smell*
*BBT* - _Temp increased _
*CM* - _Thick, creamy, pale-yellow, LOTs of it!!! Same as yesterday_
*CP *- _High [position], Soft [texture], Closed [opening]_
*AF* - _NO SIGNS WHATSOEVER, the  is *officially* LATE!!!! _
*Dizziness* -_ lightheaded too_
*HPT* _- VERY VERY faint positive on Dollar Tree HPT, negative on CBD, still not conclusive. Retested at 3:30PM, not a positive within 10 min. Went back 2 hours later and there was a pink line on the FRER. Could be an evap, but not sure. Will find out with tomorrows temps
*Spotting *- brown blood, went away after a couple hours. Not sure if its AF or IB, but i usually dont get spotting before AF

*12DPO *(CD 30 for me):

GOT MY !!!!!!   _


----------



## want2Bamommy

VERY good idea for a topic Steph!!
love it!


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks hun!
I hope others add their stuff :) And you can too!


----------



## want2Bamommy

I definantly will, I if I ever get some :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

haha! 
You had tons! :haha:


----------



## want2Bamommy

Guppy051708 said:


> haha!
> You had tons! :haha:

HAD :haha:


----------



## moochacha

Nice idea, now i wish i was dedicated this cycle and charted my symptoms! I only started charting 3 days ago, but ill add what i have already.

*13DPO* (CD 28 for me):
*Energy* - None
*Fatigue* - Mostly all day
*CM* - Dry
*Appetite* - Increased - craving banana milk shake
*Bloated* - Like a balloon
*Dizzy* - Mostly all day associated with fatigue
*Mood* - Emotional


*14DPO* (CD 29 for me):
*Energy* - None
*Fatigue* - Mostly all day
*CM* - Dry in the morning clear and slippery in the PM
*Appetite* - Increased - craving banana milk shake again
*Bloated* - Decreased from yesterday
*Dizzy* - Mostly all day associated with fatigue
*Cramps* - Before going to bed roughly 2200
*Mood* - Irritable 


*15DPO* (CD 30 for me):
*Energy* - Increased from yesterday
*Fatigue* - None today
*CM* - Clear and slippery, very faint dark brownish streaking in white clumps in PM roughly 2230
*Appetite* - Decreased from yesterday
*Bloated* - slightly bloated
*Dizzy* - Gone from yesterday
*Cramps* - On and off through out the day
*Skin breakout* - Got one pimple, normally a sign that AF will be here in a few days
*Home Pregnancy Test* - Negative
*Mood* - Normal

*16DPO* (CD 31 for me):
*Energy* - Flat
*Fatigue* - Slightly
*Appetite* - Decreased from yesterday
*CM* - Dry
*Cramps* - On and off slightly more intense than yesterday
*Mood* - Emotional and tired

Since receiving my BFN i'm waiting for AF, I am normally a typical 28 -14 LPhase cycle but the last few months my cycles have been all over the place. I haven't used an OPK this cycle and only started charting 3-4 days ago so some of this information is based on a typical cycle. Since my body and cycle have started changing next cycle i will start temping, charting on FF and an iPhone app called Femcal (like FF for iPhones) and using OPK's.

Good luck ladies i hope you all get your BFP's soon :dust:


----------



## Kita

I will definitely keep up with this when the time comes! Im only on CD4 now..


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ill join in. Not sure if Im as detailed as you all but will post what I can!

My ovulation day was November 27 (CD 18). I have a 34 day cycle, so my AF is due on sunday.

*10 DPO*

Tender Breasts
Twinges in tummy

*11 DPO*

Tender breasts
exhaustion
Constipation

*12 DPO*
Tender Breasts
Nausea
exhaustion
Constipation

*13 DPO*

Extremely tender breasts
nausea
exhaustion
constipation

*14DPO*
Extremely tender breasts
exhaustion
heartburn/nausea
constipation

I am testing on sunday so wish me luck. I really think this is it this time. Who knows:wacko:?

:dust:


----------



## moochacha

hey mrskcbrown tender breasts, exhaustion and nausea is a good sign!!! lol Woo hooo good luck with testing lots of :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

I was thinking the same thing my self! :thumbup:


----------



## clairibell88

dont know if this is at all possible but 

last month i had a 33 day cycle month before i had a 38 im usually between 33 and 38 

about a week - 2 weeks ago i had quite alot of cervical mucus like big blobs just for a few hours and then it stopped, and hardly had anything since

i had a nose bleed last night which is quite unusual for me 

is that a symptom and the cm on the one day?


----------



## SA Mummy

great post for us serial symtom spotters. i also wish i had charted my symptoms more closely, and think if i dont get a BFP this month I will

I am on CD 20 and approx 8DPO 

these are the symptoms i have had up to now

- cramping as well as a constant dull ache just about my pubic hair...(sorry tmi)
- dull ache in my lower back
- shooting pain down right leg 
- gurgling stomach (sounds like the worst hunger pangs in the world)
- slightly veiny boobs
- tender boobs
- constantly erect nipples (or most of the time)
- a cold
- very high sex drive
- pimples on chest, face and back (i usually have a couple but this is like teenage breakout)
- TIRED... slept from 11pm to 9.30am - had a nap at 11.30 and its 13.30 and i am feeling knackered), but suffering from insomnia to make it worse

Yesterday - 7 DPO - i was checking my CP - and wham.... bright red blood..... thought AF had got me. but it went away, to a browny discharge and then totally gone, all within a couple of hours. implantation bleeding i ask myself.... who knows.

What did i do this morning, of course I POAS (OH will kill me) and got a BFN....

we will have to see what happens.

I will update my symptoms.

Good luck girls.


----------



## ablacketer

6dpo

I was so tired I was falling asleep at my desk.
ewcm.. how weird is that?!?!?


----------



## mrskcbrown

mrskcbrown said:


> Ill join in. Not sure if Im as detailed as you all but will post what I can!
> 
> My ovulation day was November 27 (CD 18). I have a 34 day cycle, so my AF is due on sunday.
> 
> *10 DPO*
> 
> Tender Breasts
> Twinges in tummy
> 
> *11 DPO*
> 
> Tender breasts
> exhaustion
> Constipation
> 
> *12 DPO*
> Tender Breasts
> Nausea
> exhaustion
> Constipation
> 
> *13 DPO*
> 
> Extremely tender breasts
> nausea
> exhaustion
> constipation
> 
> *14DPO*
> Extremely tender breasts
> exhaustion
> heartburn/nausea
> constipation
> 
> I am testing on sunday so wish me luck. I really think this is it this time. Who knows:wacko:?
> 
> :dust:

15 DPO (CD 32)

light twinges in breasts
crampy in uterus (pressure)
exhaustion
emotional
constipation
(Frequent urination: but I dont know what really constitutes this because I use the potty at 6am when I get up and then usually again at 10:55 which is lunch and then 2:30 when its time to go home. (im a teacher). Well today I had the usual 8 oz of OJ I have everyday but I potty @ 6,8,10 a.m? I just had the urge and when I go, I really go, not junk a tinkle). Hmmm who knows?!

I feel like I could cry right now. Why because Im nervous about not getting a BFP. What the heck is wrong with me?


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hey girls this is a great thread, I am only 1dpo so nothing to report apart from mild cramping and a couple of stabs in the boob. I cried over someone elses child today in my daughters class assembly, whats that all about!!! I will keep checking back here, some of the ladies sound like they will have their BFP in the next couple of days. Good luck girliesxxxx


----------



## Guppy051708

Hey ladies,
so glad you all are so willing to post! Love it!
Everyone has some great looking symptoms!!!! :dust:

Just to let you all know I have been updating my original post so that i can keep accurate records on each DPO symptom. Im not sure if BnB will bring this up on recently added posts or not but just wanted to let you know. So feel free to pop in every day cuz i will def. keep up with it! xxx


----------



## pichi

not sure what DPO i am but i am experiencing:

*Backache
*waves of nausea
*headache/dizzyness
*sore boobies
*Cramps, but dull not the usual jabby cramp
*pink tinted CM

( I don't usually get any of these before AF)

I SHOULD be getting a visit from AF on Tues


----------



## Flake-y

Great thread!

I am 9dpo and my symptoms are few and far between; but here they are...

3dpo-mild cramping
7-8dpo-increased cm, noticed it in my pants!
9dpo-slightly increased cramping.

That's it!
The only thing that's really different for me is I always get really sore bbs about 2-3 dpo and I haven't got that this month at all. Hope that's a good sign...

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Pray that AF doesnt show for me tomorrow and its BFP,PLEASE!! GL everyone thats awaiting those beautiful BFPS!


----------



## want2Bamommy

mrskcbrown said:


> Pray that AF doesnt show for me tomorrow and its BFP,PLEASE!! GL everyone thats awaiting those beautiful BFPS!

Prayers coming your way! :dust:


----------



## ellaandcallum

Good morning girls, my imaginary symptoms are as follows at 3dpo:-

I noticed my boobs looked different tonight, veiny which I dont normally get until a few days before period, and aerola looks smooth with white bumps and like a bit of a ring around one, but its gotta be far too early, unless I ovulated earlier than what I thought, but I couldnt of done as I used OPK's. I also have a bloody headache but not my usual type and I am ever so relaxed so confused.

I had a nap at 3:30 and then got woke up abruptly by one of DH mates knocking at 4:15 to watch the footie, but DH had gone out. I dont normally nap, I am so bloody tired.

My CP is soft, high and wet!! Some milky CM too!

Last night had an awful niggley pain in my right side that lasted an hour, not ovulation cramps, and now I have a niggle in my left side.

Good luck to all the girlies and their BFP's in the next couple of days!


----------



## manchester1

at the moment im 25 dpo....i havent done a test since 20dpo and they were BFN.

wasnt mentally symptom spotting, but the things that stood out were, mild cramping from 4-8dpo , barely noticable, but still there. excess creamy CM 10-22dpo, and serious cramping like period pain totally from 13dpo till 22dpo. today i felt quite sick in the early evening, and was out but couldnt eat anything! really weird. 

about my boobs i think i look to closely andif i look closely enough i can convince myslef im getting little white bumps on my areola and slightly veinier, but i didnt rly analyse before so it might not be. 

oh i dno, think im obsessing to much considering i still get bfn at 20dpo :(


----------



## want2Bamommy

Well... At risk of sounding crazy,
Here is my symptom spotters list:

*17DPO*
*Belly-* Tightness/Pressure feeling
*Cramps-* they don't last long at all
*CM-* creamy/globby/sticky it changes
*Acne-* no new breakouts
*Others-* unusually oily hair and face


----------



## moochacha

mrskcbrown said:


> Pray that AF doesnt show for me tomorrow and its BFP,PLEASE!! GL everyone thats awaiting those beautiful BFPS!

Lots of coming your way! :dust: 

Good luck!


----------



## Guppy051708

Lots of :dust: for you ladies!!!!!!!

Was anyone else experiencing BnB withdraw!?!?!?! I for sure was! Glad its back! LOL


----------



## ARouge

Okay so I was having a whole lot of symptoms, then they all went away, and now my new symptom is my face has never been more clear! My skin looks so great! When I was pregnant with my girls, before I had a positive test my skin was so horrible, the worst it's ever been. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed this is a good sign. 

No sign of AF but I had a negative test this morning. I didn't use FMU though.


----------



## Guppy051708

Fx'ed for you Arouge! 
As long as the :witch: isnt knocking at your door, thats good enough :hugs:


----------



## ARouge

Guppy051708 said:


> Fx'ed for you Arouge!
> As long as the :witch: isnt knocking at your door, thats good enough :hugs:

Thank you so much! I was halfway wishing for the witch, just in case I'm not pregnant I'd rather move on so we can try again!


----------



## Guppy051708

Yes, i get that feeling!
Well, I'll send a prayer up to the Big Guy tonight that you either get your :bfp: soon or the :witch: comes tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Great idea for a thread, thanks for initating Guppy.
I am 5 dpo may possibly be 6dpo (positive opk earlier on Monday)
anyway here are my symptoms:
white Cm from 1 dpo
this is the wierd one, cramping and twinges on the eve of only 4 dpo with a scant amount of pink cm (early for anything I know)
mild headaches off and on for the last 3 days
very hungry :)
Testing in a week.
Fx'd for everyone girls
Cheers,


----------



## SA Mummy

GL mrskcbrown

fingers crossed no AF for anyone!!


----------



## ellaandcallum

Morning girls, I had mega withdrawal from B&B yesterday but back on line now woo hoo!!

Iam now 4dpo so here are my so called symptoms from yesterday:-

Slippery Milky CM
CP Soft I think
Cramps on and off
Stabbing pains
A few boobage pains
Weird dream last night about TTC!
Very tired, even napped Saturday and thats not like me!

Thats it, this is the first month where I have had less symptoms so hoping its a good sign!

Lots of babydust to everyone and catch up tomorrow xx


----------



## manchester1

all of a sudden this morning i had the urge to throw up and as soon as it came it went . v weird. i think im 25dpo now. rushed out to buy FRER.... bloody BFN.

im going to go to bed now and feel depressed.


----------



## loopylou86

CD 29 and I ovulated between CD14 and CD19 (not exactly sure when as body plays up!!). No symptoms except very tired for last week, bed early and then constantly waking up. Has slight ache in tummy today but due on today :cry: and feeling a little queasy now.

CM very slippery and loads of it in morning, very stretchy. Then goes creamy during the day an dries quickly in underwear - sorry! x


----------



## ablacketer

the last few days I cant seem to get enough sleep. but I have lower belly ache and yesterday I had that "pull" feeling like gravity is trying to turn me inside out. 

Im 10dpo


----------



## SA Mummy

i have developed the worst metallic taste in my mouth, like i have been sucking money!


----------



## pichi

SA Mummy said:


> i have developed the worst metallic taste in my mouth, like i have been sucking money!

i had this - but only strong for a day now it seems to have worn off. getting acid reflux now ¬__¬ tested this afternoon with no luck. :bfn: but i am due tomorrow so we shall see.


----------



## Lullahbelle12

I'm 21dpo and I have a funny tummy ache like AF is on the way... which is probably is :o(

xx


----------



## Guppy051708

*SA Mummy*, I've been getting that Metallic taste too! 
Someone told me that if you eat pickles, it supposedly takes that taste away. 
*
Manchester*, maybe you should go get a blood test??? I talked to one girl on here and she never got a positive HPT. Apparently, some woman's urine doesn't get saturated in hCG even though they have perfectly healthy babies. IDK, but a blood test might be worth it! They can pick up on pregnancy with as little as 5mIUs.

*Ablacketer*, me too! AHHH!!! i can't wait until we get our :bfp:!!! When are you testing? (sorry if already asked, i have a poor memory :dohh: maybe its cuz im pregnant too :haha:)
*
Ella, Britt & Loopy*, your symptoms rock! Fx'ed for you girls! :dust:


----------



## loopylou86

Thank you..... no cramps or aches this afternoon and been trying to stay busy and keep a clear head!


----------



## loopylou86

ellaandcallum said:


> Morning girls, I had mega withdrawal from B&B yesterday but back on line now woo hoo!!
> 
> Iam now 4dpo so here are my so called symptoms from yesterday:-
> 
> Slippery Milky CM
> CP Soft I think
> Cramps on and off
> Stabbing pains
> A few boobage pains
> Weird dream last night about TTC!
> Very tired, even napped Saturday and thats not like me!
> 
> Thats it, this is the first month where I have had less symptoms so hoping its a good sign!
> 
> Lots of babydust to everyone and catch up tomorrow xx

Me too ... previous months I have had LOADS of signs but this month, hardly anything. Just EXTREME TIREDNESS and very argumentative and snappy and bad skin! :shrug::shrug:


----------



## mrskcbrown

AF for me! Guess all the symptoms were in my head as usual!!


----------



## Delamere19

This is a great thread. I'm gonna keep a record next month of my symptoms if I get a BFN this month.

Just a question, how do you check your cervix?


----------



## pichi

well, i put this in one thread but i will put it here too.

earlier i had got a defo :bfn: on my FRER test

well, i pulled the test apart (cos i was curious) and there is actually 2 faint pink marks followed by the faintest of pink lines running between them. surely thats not a bfp? i feel like im cramping and about to start soon :wacko:
must add though that i am not dry all the time - i have been having bouts of really quite a lot CM (tmi)


@Delamere19 check HERE


----------



## Guppy051708

Pichi, was it a digital test or just the normal FRER?


----------



## MrzLewis

Only *3dpo *so far cramping and sore boobies(lol) and the urge to pee alot more. Af isn't due until the end of next week.


----------



## pichi

Guppy051708 was just a normal one. i have another sitting in my bathroom so like i said - not going to count this one as a + and ill test again monday if the witch doesn't get me. there is defo a line there though - a faint pink one. but yah...

i just looked at it for a second after the control line came up n just discarded it type thing.


----------



## Guppy051708

GREAT! :yipee:
You DEF. do NOT need to wait until Monday to retest!!! if you have a faint line, than it should get darker within 1-3 days. Remember it only take 2-3 days for hCG to double!


----------



## pichi

when do you suggest i re-test then? this is a very faint line so perhaps Friday? or thursday


----------



## fairygirl

Guppy, just popped into say all is looking awesome. I'm cramping like AF cramps which makes me sad. But I had that wierd mixed yellow cm too.


----------



## Guppy051708

i just went to take a test...and i didn't have blood on my tissue or anything but when i went to check my CP i got blood, :cry: :cry: :cry: Guess im out...i just dont understand with those temps and the super faint tests.


----------



## DeeTTC

Hope I can join! 
I am currently 5dpo so I have a looooong way to go.

My only symptom so far is my cm. It has not dried up and am getting ALOT of watery/creamy/stretchy cm. 

I could have sworn I had EWCM on 1-4 dpo but I temp and know that I have already ovulated. Today it is more creamy/wet but still getting alot of it.

We are ttc#1 so of course I am symptom spotting. Great thread by the way. Will update more for sure!


----------



## DeeTTC

Dust to everyone


----------



## pichi

Guppy051708 said:


> i just went to take a test...and i didn't have blood on my tissue or anything but when i went to check my CP i got blood, :cry: :cry: :cry: Guess im out...i just dont understand with those temps and the super faint tests.

:hugs: sorry to hear :dust: for next time xx i will probably be following you soon :nope:


----------



## stephwiggy

ok so i thought i would add mine so far this month - i am one day late with aBFN thus far 

I had cramps (only afew at 9dpo ) 

and since 10/12 ish DPO uuber sore boobies 

and here is weird one - my dog who knows when i am ill (she literaaly notifies me when i get infections !! (said it was strange but my doc belives me and visitors have seen it too when i last had a kidney infection) 

Any who she is crying when i leave the room and wont jump up when asked !! 

anywho my second pregancy which ended in MC i got a late BFP 14 days after af i think. 


so i guess time will tell


----------



## fairygirl

:hugs: Guppy. Definately AF?


----------



## DeeTTC

I would not count yourself out yet! Some women have a light af and are still pg! A little blood at the cervix is nothing to worry about. Especially with faint tests and high temps! Hope your temp stays up tomorrow!!


----------



## pichi

just out of curiosity what sort of position is your cervix supposed to be in before AF arrives?


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks.

Its def. not a flowy thing (yet), but i still dont have a positive HPT. Even though i saw the blood i still tested with a FRER and a Dollar Tree test and both were negative. Shouldn't they be positive by now if that is AF?


----------



## DeeTTC

Pretty sure your cervix drops down before af.


----------



## Guppy051708

Pichi, im not sure about that. Probably a non-fertile position..i would guess low, closed, and hard, but i could be wrong.


----------



## pichi

not necessarily - although you are due AF doesn't mean you will test + straight away. my friend took 3 weeks after AF was due till she got her bfp


and thanks again girlies for the info. x


----------



## DeeTTC

It will be good to see another high temp tomorrow. More waiting of course.


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah...any guesses as to why the blood and yet my temp is high? I didn't have spotting last time i was preggo...i mean i know all pregnancys are different...but im probably out, arnt i?


----------



## pichi

you can experiance slight bleeding around the time AF is due - that's why some woman mistake it for AF when actual fact it's not.

hold on in there. you're not out till the :witch: gets you.


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah...so lets so i get a true flow tomorrow, is today the first day my period, or is tomorrow?


----------



## DeeTTC

I agree!


----------



## fairygirl

First day is true flow.
Could be implantation?


----------



## DeeTTC

Until you temp drops I would not consider this af...wait and see what your temp does


----------



## Guppy051708

...okay...:sad2:


----------



## pichi

hold on in there! let me know what happens tomorrow ok? and visversa. and as it was mentioned full flow is = CD1


----------



## Guppy051708

So, i searched the bin for the FRER that i took 2 hours ago...there was a faint, faint line on it! Does that mean im in or out? Also the directions said not to look at a negative FRER after 10 minutes, why is that? Is that because after a while it could say you're preggo and you're really not?? :shrug: I guess it could be an evap line, but how common are those, really?


----------



## stephwiggy

any opinions welcome PLEASE 

ok so i thought i would add mine so far this month - i am one day late with aBFN thus far 

I had cramps (only afew at 9dpo ) 

and since 10/12 ish DPO uuber sore boobies 

and here is weird one - my dog who knows when i am ill (she literaaly notifies me when i get infections !! (said it was strange but my doc belives me and visitors have seen it too when i last had a kidney infection) 

Any who she is crying when i leave the room and wont jump up when asked !! 

anywho my second pregancy which ended in MC i got a late BFP 14 days after af i think.


----------



## Britt11

Hi Guppy, sorry to hear that you are having some confusing symptoms.
I am not trying to get your hopes up as its hard to say, but I too have checked FRER tests long after they have been in the garbage (lol) and it has never had a faint line later on....could be a good thing hon:thumbup:
FX'd for you


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks so much Britt :hugs:
Some girls told me that it could be implantation bleeding. & I had a BnB friend tell me that FRERs dont get evaps like most other HPTs....i really hope this is it.

Shouldn't my temp drop tomorrow if its AF? It increased today...im so confused, My BBT chart is in my sig.


----------



## Britt11

Yes hon, I have also read in a pregnancy book that it can take up to 6 weeks to show IB (which I was very surprised). Of course implantation happens earlier but the bleeding can take awhile to show.
I dont chart temps so I dont know that end, but from reading "knowing your fertility" temp section and reading other ladies posts, it does say that you should get a temp drop for AF. 
I am really hoping this is your month, please keep us posted.:hugs:


----------



## ablacketer

guppy,
Im due to have AF visit on wednesday which means (no pun intended lol!!!) that if I dont get a temp drop in the AM Im gonna go ahead and test. Im know, Im terrible!!!!!!


FX that we get to be preggo buds!


----------



## Guppy051708

I know!!! AHH!!!I hope you get it!!!!
And i hope i get a :bfp: in the morning too!!!!


----------



## ablacketer

ok, just checked CM out of curiousity, mostly watery but with some stringy whitish cm... cx is med and firm (opening is always hard for me to tell cuz of my leep procedure, a finger always fits kinda like a 1 cm dialation) and uterus is tender but not feeling particularly full. I have a tipped uterus, but my cx is in the middle with an actual fold. kinda like my uterus is making a really tight u with my vaginal wall in front... any ideas?


----------



## pichi

Guppy051708 said:


> Thanks so much Britt :hugs:
> Some girls told me that it could be implantation bleeding. & I had a BnB friend tell me that FRERs dont get evaps like most other HPTs....i really hope this is it.
> 
> Shouldn't my temp drop tomorrow if its AF? It increased today...im so confused, My BBT chart is in my sig.

my temp has also rised from 36.66 to 37! still no sign of AF and i have a dodgy stomach , light cramps


----------



## SA Mummy

guppy your bleeding sounds like what i had friday. i was sure that i was out ( still unsure now but no sign of AF).
No blood when i wiped but when i checked my cervix bright red blood. i posted in the preggo section to see if any of the girls on there had gotten implantation bleeding, and they described it as that.
just wait and see if AF arrives. since friday i have had nothing. my AF is due this friday, and i dont know why but i am just sure she is going to get me - although i have lots of preg symptoms... including this metallic taste like i been sucking money - which started when i had this bleed.
fingers crossed for all of us.
I am going to test on Sunday if AF hasnt shown....


----------



## Guppy051708

Well girls, if im not preggo or AF is on her way, i have no idea what is going on with my body! My temp is not only the highest i've recorded this month, but its the highest temp recording since ive been charting! It was 98.23 degrees F, so if AF is on her way, than everything i know about charing is wrong! And im betting thats not the case! :yipee:


----------



## loopylou86

Hey girls,

Well I am CD30 now and was due on yesterday and have still not come on. I am giving myself until tomorrow before I seriously consider testing. I was so sure I was going to come on as yesterday I had dull aches and kept rushing to the loo to check.

Last night, I crashed at 9.30pm and woke up twice during the night. I have been like this for nine days now, utterly exhausted but constantly waking. I woke with dull aches and was sure I had come on during the night, but nothing.

Something strange did happen though, I got a stitch like pain on the left hand side just as I was laying in bed. It was as if something was pulling and lasted about 30 seconds to a minute.

Also, I woke this morning and kept gagging when trying to brush teeth. Then when I stopped I constantly kept gagging and have done on way to work. I still have dull aches and feel wet as if she has started.

I checked my cervix and there was no blood but the tissue was slightly pale yellow and streaked with mucus as if a snail had gone over it (sorry)! :cry::shrug:

xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Hunni, i think thats a GREAT sign!!!! 
You should def test, i think you'll have a happy surprise!!! :wohoo:


----------



## loopylou86

Guppy051708 said:


> Hunni, i think thats a GREAT sign!!!!
> You should def test, i think you'll have a happy surprise!!! :wohoo:

I dont think I will as I feel so sure she is around the corner :cry:

Why is it that I have no cramps all month and the day I am due and then overdue I get dull aches .... it must be her :shrug:


----------



## ellaandcallum

loopylou86 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Hunni, i think thats a GREAT sign!!!!
> You should def test, i think you'll have a happy surprise!!! :wohoo:
> 
> I dont think I will as I feel so sure she is around the corner :cry:
> 
> Why is it that I have no cramps all month and the day I am due and then overdue I get dull aches .... it must be her :shrug:Click to expand...

Hi hun

I have had 2 children and both times have had serious AF pains around the time she was due, it is perfectly natural as everything is stretching in there, I was in agony with my first, I thought I was MC the pains were that bad but there was no bleeding. I think its always worse with your first as your body has never been stretched like that before.

Guppy, I am so sorry to hear you think AF is on her way, fingers crossed for you hun that its implantation bleeding, or just a real light flow but still PG. 

Keep us posted sweet. xxxx


----------



## Guppy051708

I just tested with FMU and i got positives on both a FRER & ANSWER HPT!!! :wohoo:
Granted that the line is still very very faint and light, it was def. there and it def. appeared well within the 3 minute mark on both tests! Def. not evap lines!!!!!

This is my *OFFICIAL* announcement to BnB!!! Thanks so much girls!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loopylou86

ellaandcallum said:


> loopylou86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Hunni, i think thats a GREAT sign!!!!
> You should def test, i think you'll have a happy surprise!!! :wohoo:
> 
> I dont think I will as I feel so sure she is around the corner :cry:
> 
> Why is it that I have no cramps all month and the day I am due and then overdue I get dull aches .... it must be her :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi hun
> 
> I have had 2 children and both times have had serious AF pains around the time she was due, it is perfectly natural as everything is stretching in there, I was in agony with my first, I thought I was MC the pains were that bad but there was no bleeding. I think its always worse with your first as your body has never been stretched like that before.
> 
> Guppy, I am so sorry to hear you think AF is on her way, fingers crossed for you hun that its implantation bleeding, or just a real light flow but still PG.
> 
> Keep us posted sweet. xxxxClick to expand...

Thanks Hun .... Its so strange as it really feels like AF.

I feel so nervous and have a horrible feeling in the back of my throat. I feel like I want to be sick, the nerves are that bad. Keep gagging....

I guess I dont know what to expect and been through this a few times before and she always turned up!

x


----------



## loopylou86

Small update....

Slight headaches on and off but think its where my brain is doing overtime!

Still feeling slightly queasy, could be nerves. Had toast for breakfast, was so hungry but couldnt eat much of it. Stomach aches still around but not as strong. No blood. Cervix still slimy!
x


----------



## ellaandcallum

Guppy051708 said:


> I just tested with FMU and i got positives on both a FRER & ANSWER HPT!!! :wohoo:
> Granted that the line is still very very faint and light, it was def. there and it def. appeared well within the 3 minute mark on both tests! Def. not evap lines!!!!!
> 
> This is my *OFFICIAL* announcement to BnB!!! Thanks so much girls!!!!!!!!!

OMG Congratulations, what a lovely Xmas pressie!!! well done hun xx


----------



## moochacha

Guppy051708 said:


> I just tested with FMU and i got positives on both a FRER & ANSWER HPT!!! :wohoo:
> Granted that the line is still very very faint and light, it was def. there and it def. appeared well within the 3 minute mark on both tests! Def. not evap lines!!!!!
> 
> This is my *OFFICIAL* announcement to BnB!!! Thanks so much girls!!!!!!!!!

wooo hoo congrats! That's wonderful news you must be so excited!! :happydance:


----------



## fairygirl

brilliant news x x x A happy and healthy 9 months to you x x


----------



## loopylou86

fab news
xx

:kiss:


----------



## loopylou86

Right, you have probably had enough for me but I thought I would post an update :thumbup:

CD30 - AF due yesterday so nearly a full two days late .... current signs:

Slightly sore right nipple
Very bloated
Constant exhaustion, early nights an waking up
Slight dull ache in tummy
Headaches every so often
Slight ache in right leg
Been queasy all day and unable to finish meals

Dont know whether having these signs as scared / nervous.

Keep checking cervix for blood but tissue is slight pale yellow and slimy!


:shrug::shrug::shrug:
xx


----------



## SA Mummy

well done guppy!!! awesome news


----------



## DeeTTC

Congrats!!! See, there was no need to stress! Easier said than done I know lol.


----------



## Whiteys

Out of interest girls..( i am new so still dont know all the abbreviations) I Get severe ov pains and my AF is very regular now, i ovulated Friday night/saturday early hours...did the deed both Friday night Saturday morn and Saturday night and Sunday for good measure..(sorry if TMI) we've been trying for a little while, 4 months actually and a friend introduced me to here... i have learnt so much already, now today at about lunchtime, i have started to get very mild cramps very low down, lower than period and in the centre, my CM if that is what you call it has been slightly heavier today and creamy, with a little spot in it... just one! lol what does this sound like to those of you in the know? i am due on xmas eve, when would be the very earliest i could test please?? any info would be so so so so so soooo welcome... thanks guys x


----------



## ellaandcallum

Whiteys said:


> Out of interest girls..( i am new so still dont know all the abbreviations) I Get severe ov pains and my AF is very regular now, i ovulated Friday night/saturday early hours...did the deed both Friday night Saturday morn and Saturday night and Sunday for good measure..(sorry if TMI) we've been trying for a little while, 4 months actually and a friend introduced me to here... i have learnt so much already, now today at about lunchtime, i have started to get very mild cramps very low down, lower than period and in the centre, my CM if that is what you call it has been slightly heavier today and creamy, with a little spot in it... just one! lol what does this sound like to those of you in the know? i am due on xmas eve, when would be the very earliest i could test please?? any info would be so so so so so soooo welcome... thanks guys x

Hey, we are similar, I am due on Xmas Eve, obviously hopefully not, so that should make you 3-4dpo, I am 5 dpo, I used an ovulation predictor kit and I had my surge Wed, ovulated Thur, so I count Friday as my 1dpo. I too am on my 4th cycle and this is the first month I used an OPK and it has come to light I am ovulating later than I thought. It seems too early hun but not impossible for implantation, even though you can have cramps with that and a slight bleed, now I have had 2 kids already and not once did I experience that nor did my newly preggie friends. It still could be post ovulation cramps, but then you have the increase in CM. Its still early days hun, so unfortunately hun your just gonna have to wait, the two week wait is awful. 

If you go onto ebay you can buy in bulk, lol, 10miu ultra early pregnancy strips for about £3 for 20! You could start testing at 9dpo, but this is still early but not unheard of to get a BFP.

Lots of baby dust hunnie xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Here is some help with abbrevatons:-

BFP BIG FAT POSITIVE
BFN BIG FAT NEGATIVE
DPO DAYS PAST OVULATION
TWW TWO WEEK WAIT
TTC TRYING TO CONCEIVE
DH DEAR HUSBAND
OH OTHER HALF
CM CERVICAL MUCUS
CP CERVICAL POSITION
HPT HOME PREGNANCY TEST
OPK OVULATION PREDICTOR KIT

HOPE THAT HELPS. XXXX


----------



## beels78

Guppy051708 said:


> I just tested with FMU and i got positives on both a FRER & ANSWER HPT!!! :wohoo:
> Granted that the line is still very very faint and light, it was def. there and it def. appeared well within the 3 minute mark on both tests! Def. not evap lines!!!!!
> 
> This is my *OFFICIAL* announcement to BnB!!! Thanks so much girls!!!!!!!!!

Wow congratulations x


----------



## loopylou86

Still no :witch: for me and I am now on my third day of being late. my boobs feel slightly tender, my nipples hurt a bit and they feel heavy but trying not to look into anything cos if she does show up, the pain of it is really hard. 

Was gagging this morning and once really thought something would come up.

Tummy still aches and I feel like she is really on her way. Surely I shouldnt feel like this for 3 days if I was preg? 

Feeling VERY BLOATED and loss of appetite.

And VERY WINDY (sorry TMI)!!!
x:cry:


----------



## clairibell88

Hi girls 

help needed

ive been TTC , for the 4 months now, and im not much use at charting etc

so i have no idea how far on i am etc etc.

i usually get a periio every 34 to 38 days , never the same any two months :-(

anyway, one day last week i had a nose bleed, ive had sore boobs and yesterday i had like spotting but it was extremly light pink and was just a wee amount, i normally just get red blood when it starts off light but you never know af could be on her way

can anyone help me and are these symptoms , know they have to be specific but i cant chart


----------



## ablacketer

well it appears that all my symptoms were just AF coming. :( My temp hit the floor this morning.


----------



## manchester1

urgh felt sick all day no matter what i eat or drink!!!


----------



## ablacketer

im so stinkin tired sigh


----------



## kitty_girl

Guppy great news about your BFP

I havent been charting long i came off implanon and so i have no idea where my cycle is however just to give me something to focus on i have speculated the start of my cycle the day i had it out which was 30th dec.

We started ttc on what im counting as CD 10, i think i ovulated on CD 12/13 due to ewcm, ov pains etc.

Since then everyday i have been very tired, persistant heartburn everyday despite what i eat, crampy dull acheyness not like AF, i dont get sore bbs during AF and my bbs hve been really twingy. Im thinking this is all probably too early and my chart is only just started... it could be not having implanon in maybe mucking up my hormones.

Any suggestions girls???


----------



## ablacketer

I never had sore bewbs etc until after coming off of bc. isnt is a terribly mean symptom!!! if only we just had that when we were preggers. 

this is definitive proof that God has to be a man. No woman, god or no, would put other women through what we go through lol


----------



## kitty_girl

so true, i better not get sore bbs every af, i used to be so lucky when i was younger only minor cramps and short periods and a little pms.... but you change as you get older :( LOL


----------



## Guppy051708

Hello ladies. How are we all doing today? Havn't heard much from yas! Keep in touch :)


----------



## raindrops009

Hii Girls, well I got directed to this thread for a gander so thought I'd let you all know.. 
I'm young and I'm in the WTT bit, but don't want to upset any of the girls on there. 
I had an oopsie the other week on what I worked out to be my most fertile day :|
Oh and i've also posted the symptoms on another thread on here, but want as much advice and thoughts as poss.


Symptoms:

-When I had my 'oopsie' I got up, felt dizzy and went to the loo to be sick.
-A week later I was in work, felt dizzy and just had to run to the loo again to be sick.
-Just the feeling in my stomach.
-Stomach Cramps
-Really light brown bleeding.


I've worked out i'm about 22 days in my cycle, it confuses the hell out of me to be honest! 

xx


----------



## Guppy051708

here is a great website on symptoms and everything. I think you all will enjoy it.

https://www.mommyguide.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=20


----------



## raindrops009

Guppy051708 said:


> here is a great website on symptoms and everything. I think you all will enjoy it.
> 
> https://www.mommyguide.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=20


Thanks for the link to the website.
I've got a few of them, so now i'll be driving myself crazy. haha.
Just got a feeling that i'm not though now, :wacko:

xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

SA Mummy said:


> i have developed the worst metallic taste in my mouth, like i have been sucking money!

So have I hun started late at night on 8po, had it all evening yesteray until I had some lemonade. I read that anything with citric acid helps, and it did!! How are you getting on, how many dpo? I am 10 today with BFN on internet 10miu cheapie!!:growlmad:


----------



## raindrops009

Looks like i'm out, my AF has came I think or it could just be a little bleed, 10 days early :wacko:



xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

raindrops009 said:


> Looks like i'm out, my AF has came I think or it could just be a little bleed, 10 days early :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> xx

Could it be implantation hun?xx


----------



## raindrops009

ellaandcallum said:


> raindrops009 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like i'm out, my AF has came I think or it could just be a little bleed, 10 days early :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> xx
> 
> Could it be implantation hun?xxClick to expand...

That's what I was thinking, but I kind of stood up and could feel it if you get me :wacko:.
And it's a dark dark red :wacko:.
My body can't help but confuse me 

xx


----------



## raindrops009

Ok, now i'm getting scared. 
A bit of a gush of blood when I woke up and now it's going off again.
:dohh:

I hate my body right now, confuses me every single month!

Oh and incase any of you are wondering i'm WTT but don't want to upset any of the girlies on there and got directed to this thread and a few others on this part of the website!


----------



## Britt11

Hello Raindrops, you are more than welcome to be on this thread or any of the others in TTC, so first off a big hello and welcome. :flower: I have read a few of your posts and I think you are incredibly brave to say the truth of what is going on with you. Hon, we have all been there, been young and paranoid that the contraception didnt take ect...and worrying about a possible BFP when you are not quite ready or planning. The good news is I really think you are not, and I think this is the result you are hoping for, IB would definitely not gush it would only be tiny spotting. I know its frustrating when your body plays tricks, a good way to get your body on a schedule with your period is to go on a low dose BCP, that is what I did, there are so many good kinds out now.
Anyway hon, please keep us posted but I think you are okay.
also you have a tremendously positive attitude and I think you could have handled if you were as well.
Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## raindrops009

Britt11 said:


> Hello Raindrops, you are more than welcome to be on this thread or any of the others in TTC, so first off a big hello and welcome. :flower: I have read a few of your posts and I think you are incredibly brave to say the truth of what is going on with you. Hon, we have all been there, been young and paranoid that the contraception didnt take ect...and worrying about a possible BFP when you are not quite ready or planning. The good news is I really think you are not, and I think this is the result you are hoping for, IB would definitely not gush it would only be tiny spotting. I know its frustrating when your body plays tricks, a good way to get your body on a schedule with your period is to go on a low dose BCP, that is what I did, there are so many good kinds out now.
> Anyway hon, please keep us posted but I think you are okay.
> also you have a tremendously positive attitude and I think you could have handled if you were as well.
> Big hugs :hugs:

Thankyou so much, you won't realise how much that post has just made me smile :)... i've got a lot of stick from other people on BnB so thankyou so so much :hugs:.
I'm too honest on this site probably, but I tend to think if it's the truth then oh what the heck i'll say it anyway.. haha.
I think i'm going to go on the pill, seemed to sort my periods out last time even if it made me a moody git.
AF I think has come now..
But no doubt i'll be worrying all again that I am pregnant soon because I can't help but worry.

Thankyou for the advice, means a lot :hugs:

xx


----------



## Britt11

No problem at all hon, my pleasure and just speaking my mind on how I honestly saw it,oh and and there is nothing wrong about being too honest about your situation, thats is great personality trait to have :thumbup: I know that BCP can make you moody at the start, but I found after about 4 months I was totally good and evened out. I heard Yaz and Yasmin are very good, actually mood enhancing, no weight gain ect.. I was on Diane 35 for about 6 years or so (several strong bad ones before that), i liked Diane 35 as I used to have bad skin and that one made me flawless :) I didnt gain weight might have even lost a few pounds going on it but I have had some friends that didnt like their mood on it, so it is a bit individual. Try the Yaz or Yasmin, it has rav reviews on that one and good for skin too. BCP is suppose to even out your cycle, so it will help when you are ready one day too. (Of course not all women are fans of BCP and someone may comment on that)
talk soon, and keep me posted
xx
:hugs:


----------



## raindrops009

Britt11 said:


> No problem at all hon, my pleasure and just speaking my mind on how I honestly saw it,oh and and there is nothing wrong about being too honest about your situation, thats is great personality trait to have :thumbup: I know that BCP can make you moody at the start, but I found after about 4 months I was totally good and evened out. I heard Yaz and Yasmin are very good, actually mood enhancing, no weight gain ect.. I was on Diane 35 for about 6 years or so (several strong bad ones before that), i liked Diane 35 as I used to have bad skin and that one made me flawless :) I didnt gain weight might have even lost a few pounds going on it but I have had some friends that didnt like their mood on it, so it is a bit individual. Try the Yaz or Yasmin, it has rav reviews on that one and good for skin too. BCP is suppose to even out your cycle, so it will help when you are ready one day too. (Of course not all women are fans of BCP and someone may comment on that)
> talk soon, and keep me posted
> xx
> :hugs:


I got given the one they give everyone at my local clinic, wow how moody I was on that. I'd cry for no reason and fly at everyone..
I'm going to have a few words with the doctor and see what's the best for me, she already knows about all this pregancy scare and early AF so she'll probably be a big help, plus she doesn't judge :)
I've been adviced to go on the implant, but i want something I could get off easily as I want to try young when i'm legally and financially aloud to do so because my Dad has cancer and I want him to see his grandchild before he leaves this world.
I'll make sure i keep you posted and thanks again for all the advice :)


xx


----------



## ablacketer

Its so weird, temps all over the place, huge spike and drop. average is over 1/2 a degree F from last cycle. super short weird period, bewbie cramps... and horny as hell! oh please oh please oh please!


----------



## ellaandcallum

AF got me Xmas day!! Onto cycle 5! x


----------

